# Ostseetaugliches Boot?



## Kiru4 (21. Juni 2014)

Moin,
bin auf der Suche nach einem Motorboot mit Kajüte zum Angeln auf der Ostsee. Der Trailer ist schon da, daher kann das Boot ca. 4.50 x 1.80m sein bis 500 kg. Kajüte ist sinnvoll, da Frau und Kind nen Wetterschutz haben sollen. Ausstattung spartanisch, Echolot mit Plotter und GPS ist vorhanden. Motor mit Lenkung und Fernschaltung und der übliche Kleinkram sollte reichen. Das Boot wird geslippt oder später dauerhaft an nem Liegeplatz festgemacht. Soll günstig sein, mehr wie 2000 wollte ich nicht ausgeben. Ohne Motor allerdings. Hab das hier gefunden, was denkt ihr, taugt das was? Fahre eh nur bis Windstärke drei raus, aber sollte auch ne vier abkönnen falls es mal aufrischt. Entfernung zur Küste könnten schon mal 10 km werden. Schein ist vorhanden, daher ca. 25 bis 35 PS ans Heck. http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/angelboot-vorderkajuetboot/216681862-211-7900?ref=wl

VG
Thomas


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Bei dem Boot liegste mit Motor und ein wenig Ausrüstung schon ein bisschen über den angedachten 500kg zGG. Dein Trailer reicht also nicht aus.


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*



Kiru4 schrieb:


> Soll günstig sein, mehr wie 2000 wollte ich nicht ausgeben
> 
> Fahre eh nur bis Windstärke drei raus, aber sollte auch ne vier abkönnen falls es mal aufrischt. Entfernung zur Küste könnten schon mal 10 km werden.
> 
> ...




Meinst du nicht dein Budget ist für die Ostsee bissel knapp bemessen für das was du vor hast ??????????????

mit Familie gehts bei so was los |wavey:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...etboot-ryds-560/216549921-211-3012?ref=search


----------



## Kiru4 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Das Ryds ist toll, aber zu groß. Wir sind nur zu dritt, wollen auch nicht drin schlafen, nur Angeln. Dorschbremse, mein Trailer hat 650 kg zGG, also kann das Boot mit Motor 500 kg wiegen. Meinst der Kahn wiegt mehr? Laut Verkäufer ist es bis 500 kg zugelassen und 50 ps sollte gehn. Hersteller kann er nicht nennen.

VG
Thomas


----------



## ragbar (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*



Kiru4 schrieb:


> Das Ryds ist toll, aber zu groß. Wir sind nur zu dritt, wollen auch nicht drin schlafen, nur Angeln. Dorschbremse, mein Trailer hat 650 kg zGG, also kann das Boot mit Motor 500 kg wiegen. Meinst der Kahn wiegt mehr? Laut Verkäufer ist es bis 500 kg zugelassen und 50 ps sollte gehn. Hersteller kann er nicht nennen.
> 
> VG
> Thomas



Ich bin zwar nicht Dorschbremse, aber so frech mal dazwischenzufragen. Du wirfst doch da nicht gerade
was durcheinander,oder?
Wenn lt. Verkäufer das *Boot* bis 500kg zugelassen sein soll, so ist damit das max. *Zuladungsgewicht des Bootes* gemeint, nicht das *Bootsgesamtgewicht *auf dem 
Trailer. Wenn Zweifel über das aktuelle Bootsgewicht bestehen, kannst keine Aussage dahingehend machen, ob dein Trailer ausreicht.


----------



## huawei71 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Moin,du darfst auch nicht nur das Boot Rechnen..

Batterie 20-30kg
Motor   50-70kg
Tank    30-50kg
Zubehör wie Fender,Seile,Anker usw...

die 500kg laut Verkäufer ist die Zuladung vom Boot inkl. Personen- Mitfahrer!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

In einer der letzten Boote-Zeitschriften kam zudem ein Artikel, dass viele Boote schon leer nicht den Gewichtasangaben der Hersteller/Verkäufer entsprechen und man eigentlich das Boot mit Trailer fahrfertig wiegen sollte vor Kauf.

Im Falle des Falles kann das ja ja auch juristische und versicherungstechnische böse Überraschungen bergen, wenn man zu schwer unterwegs ist.


----------



## Kiru4 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Moin, keine Sorge, ich weis was welche Gewichte sind. Ich werd den Verkäufer nochmal bzgl. Gewicht kontaktieren. Es ist ja innen nur spärlich ausgestattet, Ähnliche Boote bringen meist 300 kg auf die Waage. 100 für Motor und Sprit und 100 sind noch Reserve für Kleinkram. Die Tanks können auch ins Auto, also das sollte doch gehn, Aber ich frage nach. Aber wird es nun für den gedachten Einsatz geeignet sein oder eher nicht? Ich war bisher nur mit nem Schlauchi auf der Ostsee. Wird das Freibord ausreichen, Wellentaugliche Form usw.?
Danke für Alle Antworten bisher.

VG
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Zum Angeln im Uferbereich würde ich das auch nehmen - zum richtig rausfahren (10 km??)...??

Nö, da sind solche kleinen Gleiter nicht so meines.. 

Zudem bei drehendem Wetter 10 km schon richtig lange werden können - kannste nicht gleiten, kommste kaum über 6/7 km/h...

Dazu geringe Freibordhöhe, müsst ich nicht haben...

Und wenns Wetter umschlägt ist das Verdeck auch kaum brauchbar, da kriegste richtig Winddruck drauf...

Machbar ist alles sicher irgendwie - aber mit Spaß raus ist was anderes in meinen Augen (zum einschätzen meiner Meinung: Seit  über 30 Jahren Führerschein und auf Ostsee und in Norwegen unterwegs)..


----------



## Vanner (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Das Ryds wäre tauglich. Mit dem von dir raus gesuchten wäre es mir auch zu gefährlich da 10km raus auf die Ostsee zu fahren. Ich hatte früher ein ähnliches Boot, war damit in DK auf dem Fjord unterwegs und würde das nie wieder machen wollen. Zu wenig Freibord, macht dann echt keinen Spaß mehr wenn auf ein mal Wellen aufkommen.


----------



## Don-Machmut (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

mein tip sparen sparen sparen und dann was ordentliches kaufen .....es heist ja nicht um sonst ostsee und nicht ostteich #c

ps. bei dem boot kaufst du sowieso in einem jahr was anderes ....
pps. unbedingt probefahren vor dem kauf ist auch zu empfehlen


----------



## Shimanoxt (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Moin Jungs, ich hoffe das es nicht schhlimm ist das ich meine Frage hier anschließe.
Ich Suche auch ein Boot und habe eins in Aussicht und zwar ist es 4,5m lang und 1,55m breit und ein sogenannter Kimmkieler.
Ist sowas was für die Ostsee, ich fahre ca 3x im Jahr mit max 15 PS, ich bin es leid immer ein Boot zu leihen und hopffen das noch eins da ist usw.
Hersteller Wiebcke aus Homberg mehr weiß ich net.

LG Sven


----------



## Kiru4 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Hm, welche Länge wäre denn zu empfehlen? Viel gelobt und genutzt wird ja auch das Terhi Nordic 6020. Was ist daran besser? Viel länger ist es auch nicht und mehr Freibord glaub ich auch nicht. Wie viel Freibord wäre denn sinnvoll?
Finde es toll das von euch gute Tipps kommen! Werd nochmal den Trailer vermessen ob da auch nen 5m Kahn drauf passt, allerdings wirds dann mit dem Gewicht eng werden. @Shimanoxt dein Boot dürfte für Küstennahes angeln gehn, aber es könnt schon bisl breiter sein. Leute was denkt ihr ist besser, Gleiter oder Verdränger?

VG
Thomas


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Kimmkieler???- kommt eigentlich aus der Taschentuchfraktion (Segler)und heisst nix anderes, als dass das Boot zwei diagonal aus der Lotrechten angebrachte Kiele (meist mit Ballast) hat. Ein Kimmkiel ist hervorragend für Flachwasserreviere oder fürs Trockenfallen z.B. im Watt geeignet- aber sonst sagt es noch nicht viel übers Boot aus.
So´n bisschen mehr Input ( Links oder eigene Bilder wären auch nicht verkehrt) wär schön.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Aus dem Eingangsposting haben sich zwei verschiedene "Fragen/Themen" ergeben
-geeignetes Boot zum Gebrauch mit Familie
-vorhandener Trailer, der auf den ersten Blick kaum zu o.g. Boot passen kann

Fangen wir beim Boot an...

Es ist schwierig, den Punkt für den ersten Ansatz dieser Thematik zu formulieren, ohne zu weit in die Grundlagen- den "Urschleim"- zurückzugehen.
Es gibt da die sog. CE- Kategorien für Boote, um Verbrauchern einen Überblick zu verschaffen, welches Boot in welchem Revier "bestehen" kann. 
Für Dein Vorhaben wäre es die Katgorie -C-
Dies sagt aber noch nix darüber aus- *Wie* es in dem Revier "besteht" und wie sicher/komfortabel sich die Besatzung darin fühlt bzw. ob sie trocken und ohne Rückenschmerzen in den Hafen zurückkehrt.

Dann sollte man noch darüber nachdenken, ob sich der Nachwuchs an Bord wohlfühlt/wohlfühlen kann...... wohlfühlen tut sich dieser nämlich nur, wenn er sich frei bewegen kann/darf....... und da kommt Mama mit ihrem Urinstinkt des "Brutschutzes" ins Spiel|uhoh::

Dieser Urinstinkt sorgt dafür, dass bei kleinen Booten (alles unter 7m ist offiziell ein Kleinboot) mit relativ geringem Freibord das Kind in eine unkomfortable, weil meist zu große Feststoffweste (O-Ton Mama beim Kauf:"Da wächst der schon rein, jedes Jahr ne größere Weste kaufen ist zu teuer!") gesteckt- und mit einer Leine gesichert zum stillsitzen verdonnert wird.

=Beengtheit und Langeweile beim Kind, was (nicht unberechtigtes) Genörgle zur Folge hat.
Mama hilft dem Kind dann mit Getränken und Speisen darüber hinweg, was dann nicht selten eine weitere Ereigniskette aus Stuhl-, Harndrang oder gar Übelkeit auslöst- bei ein wenig Welle in nem Kleinboot ´ne interessante Sache, aber nur für Aussenstehende im Nachgang lustig.:q

Nackig in die Hand versprochen- spätestens nach drei Ausfahrten hat sowohl die Frau als auch der Nachwuchs keinen Bock mehr aufs "Drecksboot".
Hast ein gutes Mädel geheiratet, kannste künftig alleine los- falls nicht- nörgelt sie so lange, bis Du´s verkaufst!#d

Soll ich mit dem Thema Trailer weitermachen, oder reichts Dir schon?


----------



## Kiru4 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Du bist Klasse! 
Toller Bericht, hast garantiert recht! Aber drei vier mal im Jahr mit Frau und Kind wird schon gehn, bzw. muss gehn. So oft nutze ich das Boot nicht, mehr wie zehn mal wirds nicht werden. Daher auch die Preisbeschränkung. Der Verkäufer schätzt das Gewicht auf 450 kg. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Das wird also nix. Tut mir Leid für Frau und Kind aber die Kajüte ist hiermit gestrichen. Was nun Gleiter oder Verdränger?

VG
Thomas


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Oha- dann haste mein Geschreibsel vermutlich 1:1 auf Dein Mädel reflektieren können:m

Wenn denn "geeignet für Familie" und Ausfahrten bis 10km noch ganz oben im Lastenheft steht, dann käme *für mich* nur sowas in Frage:

http://www.oienbaat.no/images/oien%20530f%20002_midd.jpg

In dem Dingen kannste auch mal mit zwei Mann stehend drillen, bzw. die Fuhre kippelt nicht gleich zur Seite, sobald einer mal die Sitzposition wechselt- weil 2,12m breit.
Hab ich schon selbst gefahren- klasse Boot!
(Nachtrag: Das Boot auf meinem Benutzerbild ist es- gefahren in Norwegen, mit Kids an Bord)

Der Eimer hat aber auch schon 400kg Leergewicht.|bigeyes
In DE sind nur wenige Boote davon im Umlauf- aber in NL sieht man ab und an welche zu fairen Preisen in den Bootsbörsen.#6


----------



## Shimanoxt (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

moin Dorschbremse, erstmal vielen Dank fürdie Ausführliche Info auch wenn es zum anderen Boot war, hier nun der Kimmkieler:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/ruderboot-motorboot/203446510-211-1764?ref=search
P.S Du bist ja fast Nachbar Dorschbremse .......
LG
Sven


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*



Kiru4 schrieb:


> Du bist Klasse!
> Toller Bericht, hast garantiert recht! Aber drei vier mal im Jahr mit Frau und Kind wird schon gehn, bzw. muss gehn. So oft nutze ich das Boot nicht, mehr wie zehn mal wirds nicht werden. Daher auch die Preisbeschränkung. Der Verkäufer schätzt das Gewicht auf 450 kg. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Das wird also nix. Tut mir Leid für Frau und Kind aber die Kajüte ist hiermit gestrichen. Was nun Gleiter oder Verdränger?
> 
> VG
> Thomas


 

Kenne das Boot nicht aber wenn es jetzt keine Kajüte sein muss und für die küstennahe Ostsee, schaue dir mal das Crescent Trader 465 an...
Wird doch des öfteren an der Ostsee genutzt und auch auf der Müritz bei doch starkem Wind macht das Teil eine gute Figur...
Zu erwähnen wäre bei dem Boot das enorme Freibord in der Größe...


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Jau- Nachbar!

Sofern ich das Angebo(o)t richtig deute, hat da irgendeiner Aluplatten auf ne Gfk-Schale geklöppelt |kopfkrat und zum kursstabilen Rudern was ähnliches wie einen Kimmkiel angefügt.
Einen Spiegel nachträglich mit Alu verstärken tut man nur, wenns drunter mürbe ist- oder?

Davon ab- die Rumpfform sowie die geringe Breite von 1,50 wären mir zu schmal/ kippelig. Dann lieber Schlauchi.... und selbst von dem trenne ich mich momentan aus diesem Grunde


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*



Kiru4 schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Motorboot mit Kajüte zum Angeln auf der Ostsee. Der Trailer ist schon da, daher kann das Boot ca. 4.50 x 1.80m sein bis 500 kg. Kajüte ist sinnvoll, da Frau und Kind nen Wetterschutz haben sollen. Ausstattung spartanisch, Echolot mit Plotter und GPS ist vorhanden. Motor mit Lenkung und Fernschaltung und der übliche Kleinkram sollte reichen. Das Boot wird geslippt oder später dauerhaft an nem Liegeplatz festgemacht. Soll günstig sein, mehr wie 2000 wollte ich nicht ausgeben. Ohne Motor allerdings. Hab das hier gefunden, was denkt ihr, taugt das was? Fahre eh nur bis Windstärke drei raus, aber sollte auch ne vier abkönnen falls es mal aufrischt. Entfernung zur Küste könnten schon mal 10 km werden. Schein ist vorhanden, daher ca. 25 bis 35 PS ans Heck. http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/angelboot-vorderkajuetboot/216681862-211-7900?ref=wl
> 
> VG
> Thomas


Moin Moin 
die jungs haben nur Angst weil du geschrieben hast mit Frau und Kind
Das Boot ist gut für die See und alle Vorschrieften einhalten!

mfg nobbi


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

|sagnix|muahah:

Ich sage doch besser was...
Es gibt keine Vorschriften /Bestimmungen über die Beschaffenheit für Boote. Man darf sogar mit nem Ruderboot übern großen Teich-  völlig Wumpe! 

Ich persönlich fahre ein 40% übermotorisiertes (35 anstatt zul.25ps) auf der Weser und habe reichlich Spaß damit - Ich werd aber den Teufel tun andere dazu verleiten, ihr Boot ebenfalls zu übermotorisieren. 
Für sich selbst zu Entscheiden,  ob man sich auf ne gehörige Portion Leichtsinn einlässt, ist eine Sache - jemanden dazu zu animieren eine andere.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*



Kiru4 schrieb:


> Viel gelobt und genutzt wird ja auch das Terhi Nordic 6020. Was ist daran besser? Viel länger ist es auch nicht und mehr Freibord glaub ich auch nicht.


 
Ich fahre dieses Boot schon seit 1998 und bin nach wie vor begeistert und meine Frau und meine Tochter fahren auch gerne mal mit. 

Ich finde das Freibord ausreichend und Windstärke 6 hat es auch schon problemlos auf der Ostsee auf dem Weg von Aero nach Damp mitgemacht. Allerdings habe ich eine Fahrpersenning (ähnlich einer Kajüte), die ich dann komplett zugemacht habe, um dem Spritzwasser aus dem Wege zu gehen.

Ob das Boot im Vergleich zu einem anderen besser oder schlechter ist, dass kann eigentlich nur jemand beurteilen, der 2 Boote im Vergleich gefahren hat, die zur Wahl stehen und da wird es dann schwierig.

Beim Gewicht muss man aber auch da aufpassen.... Es ist mit 220 Kg angegeben. Dazu kommt dann aber noch die Persenning, die Batterie, der Anker, Ankerseile, der Motor usw..., da ist man dann sehr schnell bei 200 - 300 Kg mehr, also im Bereich von 500 Kg, also auch schon grenzwertig für deinen Trailer.

Vielleicht mal über einen größeren Trailer oder einen Komplettkauf inkl. Trailer nachdenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal über einen größeren Trailer oder einen Komplettkauf inkl. Trailer nachdenken.


Ja stimmt, das ist ein guter Vorschlag!
#6


----------



## huawei71 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Ich sag immer..lieber ne Nummer größer!! Länge fährt!!Selbst auf dem Rhein sind 4m + Boote manchmal schon recht winzig.Wie soll sich das dann auf See verhalten?!

Und je mehr Ps am Boot wirds leichter und schont auch den Motor!!

Ein 5m + Boot kann nicht zu groß sein...wie groß ist beim 4,70m Boot die Plicht?? Wenn der ganze Angelkram drinnen ist und 3 Personen...?? 1 meter länger ist schon was!!

Ich spreche jetzt von meiner eigenen Erfahrung..ich hatte schon insgesamt 6 Boote..angefangen mit 4,20m Dreikieler..#qJetzt Fahre ich ein 5,60x1,80 GFK Nachen/Boot mit 40 Ps (50 kmh) und es reicht mir gerade!!!

Kühlschrank,Angelkram von 2 Personen...und und und


Also gut Überlegen!!!!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

der alte Bootlerspruch:
JEDES Boot ist immer mindestens 1 Meter zu kurz

;-))


----------



## wackelschwanz (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Beim Gewicht muss man aber auch da aufpassen.... Es ist mit 220 Kg angegeben. Dazu kommt dann aber noch die Persenning, die Batterie, der Anker, Ankerseile, der Motor usw..., da ist man dann sehr schnell bei 200 - 300 Kg mehr, also im Bereich von 500 Kg, also auch schon grenzwertig für deinen Trailer.

Vielleicht mal über einen größeren Trailer oder einen Komplettkauf inkl. Trailer nachdenken.[/QUOTE]


Hallo,|wavey:

genau das Problem hatte ich auch.
Das Boot ist Top, aber mit Ausrüstung und Motor kommt schon einiges zusammen.

Auf jeden Fall hab ich und meine Familie riesigen Spaß damit #6

Gruß

W.


----------



## huawei71 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Das ist meine grüne Hässliche Möhre:k,sieht jetzt aber etwas anders aus.Natürlich nix für die See..
5,60m x 1,70-1,80m

Verkratzt,Verschrubbt...aber läuft..Nächstes Jahr gibts wohl nen Bowryder..:q


----------



## huawei71 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

JEDES Boot ist immer mindestens 1 Meter zu kurz


Oder 50cm zu schmal|bigeyes


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Gebrauchte Trailer lassen sich idR sehr gut verkaufen. 

Ich würde also dringend davon abraten, die Anschaffung eines Bootes an dem bereits vorhandenen Trailer auszurichten. Damit zäumt man das Pferd von hinten auf und das geht fast immer schief. Ein Trailer mit 500kg Zuladung ist für ein Ostseeboot in aller Regel unzureichend, erst recht mit der hier favorisierten Motorisierung.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass der Trailer immer Luft nach oben haben sollte. Am Ende wird das Boot garantiert schwerer als zunächst geplant und man möchte auch nicht vor jedem Trailertransport das komplette Boot entkernen um sich wieder im legalen Bereich der StVo zu bewegen.

Was die Bootesgröße angeht:
Gerade wenn Frau und sogar Kind gelegentlich mit an Bord sein sollen, wäre mir vor allem eines wichtig: Freibord, Freibord und nochmals Freibord! Lieber ein bischen langsamer, ein bischen älter oder was auch immer, hauptsache ausreichend Freibord! 

Mit dem ursprünglich angedachten Kahn würde ich keine 10km rausfahren und erst recht nicht mit Kind an Bord. Geh es lieber etwas langsamer an und mach es dafür gleich richtig.

@huawei
subjektiv gesehen, ja!


----------



## huawei71 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

hmmmm....;+wie gesagt,das sind meine eigenen Erfahrungen von  den letzten  10 Jahren auf und im Wasser|bigeyes
Was die Ostsee genau betrifft,kann ich nicht mitreden

Meine Tipps waren eher allgemein bezogen#c


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Hab ich auch genaus so verstanden und ist ja auch absolut richtig.
Das eigene Boot ist immer und grundsätzlich einen Meter zu kurz (egal wie lang)!
Dennoch gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen subjektiv zu kurz und objektiv zu kurz, wenn Du verstehst was ich meine?!?

Grüße!


----------



## huawei71 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

ja klar....


----------



## Shimanoxt (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Jau- Nachbar!
> 
> Sofern ich das Angebo(o)t richtig deute, hat da irgendeiner Aluplatten auf ne Gfk-Schale geklöppelt |kopfkrat und zum kursstabilen Rudern was ähnliches wie einen Kimmkiel angefügt.
> Einen Spiegel nachträglich mit Alu verstärken tut man nur, wenns drunter mürbe ist- oder?
> ...



Moin,
erstmal vielen Dank, dass hört sich alles danach an lieber die Finger davon zu lassen, die Aluplatte wurde laut dem Verkäufer angebracht um ein größeren Motor zu fahren, mehr als 15 PS. Kippeln auf der Ostsee ist ja nicht so schlimm, aber wenn es den ganzen Tag Kippelt und wackelt gehts einem alles durch den Kopf |uhoh: das ist sicher |uhoh:...und Anfüttern muß man nicht#t.
Also meinst du lieber ein Terhi wie es ein bekannter hat oder ein Crescent ,was mein Arbeitskollege damals in Dänemark geschossen hat, der bald in Rente geht aber es noch nicht so richtig loswerden möchte.;+
LG Sven


----------



## schleppangler (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Moin,
mit dem Terhi oder dem Crescent machst du nichts falsch,ausser das die Dinger keine Kajüte haben

Ich fahre schon so lange auf die Ostsee und habe schon alles gefahren ohne Kajüte ,Steuerpult,T-Top,Schlupfkajüte und letztendlich Kajüte!:vik::vik:

Das einzig wahre ist eine Kajüte,meiner Meinung nach,wobei mein jetziges Boot die Eierlegendewollmilchsau ist.Kajüte ja ,aber niedrig,man kann aber auch im Bug angeln und kommt dort gut hin,Rauhwasser,kein Problem.Aber das muß ja jeder selber entscheiden:g

Zum Tröötstarter, lass die Finger von dem Boot und schau nach etwas gescheitem,selbst die paar Ausfahrten die du machst wirst du hinterher immer hassen und letztendlich doch etwas vernünftiges kaufen!
Also lieber sparen und gleich etws vernünftiges holen und wenn möglich vorher verschiedene Modelle ausprobieren,bei Angelfreunden und beim Verleiher!

Mfg Kay


----------



## Kiru4 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Moin,
das Boot ist längst gestrichen. Der Trailer bleibt. ZzG 650 kg, zuladung 470 kg, das sollte locker reichen. Boot 300, 100 kleinkram und 70 Motor, alles reichlich gerechnet, passt. Was ich bisher rausgelesen hab, sollte es es ein min. 5 x 2m Boot sein. Wird aber eher 4.70 x 1.80m werden, viel Freibord, Halbgleiter, ohne Kajüte, aber evtl. Mit Fahrpersenning. Ich hab einen Wohnwagen in Rerik stehn, daher sollte es der Trollegrund als Revier werden. In nem anderen Tröt hat jemand was von 7sm geschrieben, daher meine Frage mit den 10km abseits der Küste. Aber 3 soll auch reichen und mit Familie tut es auch 1km. Daher sollte ein 4,5 bis 4,7m Boot auch seinen Dienst tun. Ich suche weiter und gebe euch bescheid. Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten!

VG
Thomas


----------



## Kiru4 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Das schaut doch gut aus http://www.ebay.de/itm/221471554744?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Zwar 500 euro über dem budget, aber dafür isses auch neu.

VG
Thomas


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Aha- wennste mal bei dem vorbeischauen willst, kommst auf n Bier vorbei..... :q


----------



## ragbar (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Wenn man so eins gebraucht kriegt, sind alle Probleme gelöst:
nicht zu schwer, ist seegängig, paßt in die Garage und schaukelt nicht wie ein Gfk-oder Aluboot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnkyls3aI18

Alternativ:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ijHh3B_UHE

also sparen und bei einer Gelegenheit Nägel mit Köpfen machen.
Wer mehr will, nimmt so eins: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV03S9RsTEA


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, soll es kein Schlauchboot werden. Welches Schlauchboot hat schon viel Freibord und mind. eine Fahrpersenning?? Meiner pers. Meinung nach sind Schlauchboote für den Einsatz mit Frau und Kind auch nicht sonderlich geeignet aber darüber lässt sich bestimmt streiten...


@Kiru
Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich kann Deiner Gewichtsrechnung beim besten Willen nicht folgen. Du rechnest Dir das einfach nur schön und bist dabei weit weg von der Realität. 
Das von dir verlinkte Boot wiegt NACKT (ohne Steuerstand, ohne Sitzpolster, ohne Teleflexlenkung ohne Kraftstofftank, -schläuche, Fernschaltung, Beleuchtung, Kabel und Tauwerk usw.)
schon 300kg. Ein aktueller 30PS Honda AB beginnt bei 80kg (Trockengewicht). Ein Zweitakter wäre natürlich etwas leichter. Dazu kommt dann noch unzähliger Krimskrams der sich insgesamt aber zu einem stattlichen Betrag zusammenaddiert:

2 Notfallpaddel
Bootsfender
Batterie 
Tankinhalt
Schwimmwesten
Echolot/Kartenplotter
Kompass
Driftanker
Festmacher
Bootshaken
Beschläge 
Befestigungsmaterial 
Antifoulinganstrich
Seenotsignalmittel
Lenzpumpe oder Schöpfkelle
Eimer
Fischkiste
Seekarten
Kabel
Rutenhalter
und 
und 
und

Bitte erzähl mir nicht, dass Du das alles vor jedem Transport vom Boot runter holst, in's Auto legst und anschließend wieder einräumst. Das machst Du vielleicht die ersten drei Male. Danach holt man bestenfalls noch den Anker von Bord, aber mehr nicht.

Wie schon erwähnt, schreibe ich aus bitterer Erfahrung und möchte Dir lediglich helfen ein böses Erwachen zu vermeiden. Ich habe mein Boot auf Grund einer Wette mit einem meiner Mitfahrer (der standhaft behauptete mein Trailer wäre viiiiel zu klein) auf der Waage des Müllheizkraftwerkes in Neustadt SH gegen eine Kaffeekassenspende verwiegen dürfen und war froh, dass die mich anschließend wieder vom Hof gelassen haben. Ich habe mich bis dahin auch immer auf die Angaben des Bootsherstellers verlassen und den Rest einfach grob dazu addiert. Ich lag damit weit, weit daneben und bei einer Polizeikontrolle wäre mein Gespann sofort stillgelgt worden; garantiert! Zum Glück ist nie etwas passiert, aber die Versicherungen warten doch nur auf solche "Irrtümer".
Traue nicht den Gewichtsangaben der Bootshersteller. Das ist reine Augenwischerei. Die verwiegen die Boote im Rohzustand. 

Entweder Du machst erhebliche Abstriche beim Motor oder Du kaufst Dir einen größeren Trailer. Ich habe mich für letzteres entschieden. 

Grüße!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

gebe Dir zu hundert Prozent recht und hatte das ja auch schon geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In einer der letzten Boote-Zeitschriften kam zudem ein Artikel, dass viele Boote schon leer nicht den Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller/Verkäufer entsprechen und man eigentlich das Boot mit Trailer fahrfertig wiegen sollte vor Kauf.
> 
> Im Falle des Falles kann das ja ja auch juristische und versicherungstechnische böse Überraschungen bergen, wenn man zu schwer unterwegs ist.


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Das ist auch der beste Tipp dem man einem Bootskäufer in dieser Sache geben kann. Das gesamte Gespann einmal vor Bezahlung verwiegen und dann ausreichend Reserve mit einplanen.

Ein alter und inzwischen recht bekannter Verkaufstrick z.B. auf Messen.
Dem zukünftigen Eigner wird ein vermeintliches Super-Sonderangebot für ein Komplettgespann gemacht und dabei aber ein viel zu kleiner Trailer verkauft. Das Thema ist z.B. im BAC aber auch im Boote Forum schon oft diskutiert worden. Leider hat man in einem solchen Falle keinerlei handhabe gegen den Verkäufer. Der Führer des Gespanns ist verantwortlich für denn ordnungsgemäßen Zustand; niemand sonst.


----------



## Rapfologe (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Moin, dann gibt´s da noch den tradionellen britischen Klassiker, Orkney Longliner, ist allerdings eher ein gemütlicher Verdränger als ein schnittiges schnelles Boot. Hab ich in Großbritannien und Irland sehr häufig bei Küstenanglern gesehen, ist sonst ausßerhalb UK ziemlich selten, deshalb ist es mir aufgefallen http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ey-longliner-16/216329271-211-9207?ref=search . Ich hab´s selber allerdings noch nie gefahren und nur gesehen, von daher kann ich mit Detailerfahrung nicht punkten, die Daten (Kat. C) sehen recht solide aus. Vieleicht auch noch ein Ansatz, wenn eine Unterstand "Kajüte" unbedingt sein muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Eigentlich ein super Boot - aber weniger für Family - rollt auf Grund der Gund leicht und recht heftig..


----------



## Kiru4 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Moin, tausend Dank das ihr euch so viele Gedanken macht. Aber bitte genau mitlesen, sonst wird der Tröt nur in die Länge gezogen. Das Thema Kajüte ist aus Gewichtsgründen schon längst gestrichen. Das Boot kommt vorerst auf meinen Stellplatz (Dauerstellplatz) auf dem Campingplatz. Sobald ein Liegeplatz frei wird, kommt es in den Hafen als Wasserlieger. Also nur selten mit Trailer bewegt. Ich kenne mich schon bisl mit der Materie aus, waren bisher mit nem Motorschlauchboot unterwegs und nen 3,60m Gleiter mit 35 PS hatte ich auch schon. Zur Zeit noch ein Porta Boot Typ 12, hat auch Kat. C! Das ist völliger Blödsinn, mit dem Kahn ne 6 und 2m Wellen? Irre, frage mich echt wie die das ermitteln. Nen Viertackter kommt mir nicht ans Boot! Ein Zweitackter 35 PS Langschaft Handstart ist genau das Richtige. Wenn der gut gepflegt wird springt der immer an. Kein elektronischer Schnickschnack, das ist mir auf der See zu heiß! Also sind 56 kg Motorgewicht anzusetzen, mit Lenkung und Schaltbox sind 100kg weg.Bleiben noch 70 für Kleinkram, das ist garantiert ausreichend. Ich fahre nen T5 da ist reichlich Platz, kommt also alles ins Auto. Da klaut mir so schnell keiner was! Selbstverständlich wird das Boot aber vor dem Kauf gewogen. Aber ich suche vorerst weiter, muss eh erst noch mein Bass Boat-Projekt verkaufen.
Wenns das obige Boot wird komm ich gern auf nen Bier bei dir vorbei Dorschbremse, danke für die Einladung. Nen 5m Festrumpfschlauchi wäre auch toll, aber nix mit Kindertauglichem Freibord und das ganz Jahr draußen und bei Leckagen an Nähten wirds kompliziert, nee, nicht noch mal.

VG
Thomas


----------



## Shimanoxt (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*



schleppangler schrieb:


> Moin,
> mit dem Terhi oder dem Crescent machst du nichts falsch,ausser das die Dinger keine Kajüte haben
> 
> Ich fahre schon so lange auf die Ostsee und habe schon alles gefahren ohne Kajüte ,Steuerpult,T-Top,Schlupfkajüte und letztendlich Kajüte!:vik::vik:
> ...




Moin,
mein Arbeitskollege will sich das durch den Kopf gehen lassen, heute habe ich noch Boote von "Ryds" gefunden, auch sehr schöne Boote und Preiswerter als Terhi oder Crescent Boote,also warum sind sie günstiger ?
So wie ich die Spezies hier kenne, bekomme ich auch darauf ne Antwort, eine Halbkajüte hat auch dies nicht irgentwo muß man auch Abstriche machen.

LG
Sven


----------



## schleppangler (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Ryds sind sehr gute Boote! Das die preislich so viel günstiger sein sollen als Crescent oder Terhi ist eher ungewöhnlich.Qualitativ gehören Ryds Boote in die gleiche Range wie Crescent oder Terhi!

Mfg Kay


----------



## Urmeli (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Hallo, hab soweit alles einmal durchgelesen... also auf jeden fall nicht knausern beim kauf eines Bootes, auf dem meer hängt deinen leben davon ab!!
  ich hab ein Crescent Argo 5,20m mit 50ps  viertakter.   Kategorie C, bis 5 personen zu gelassen,  schlupfkabine mit  vorne und hinten eingang und 2 Staufàchern in den sizflàchen.  aussensteuerstand, usw.... rechne auch nicht zu genau mit dem gewicht, das haut so nicht hin. es ist soweit ich Weiss  Auch in deutschland pflicht fèr die kategorie C ein bestimmtes Sicherheitsequipment mitzuführen. alles das rechnet sich.  Schau mal bei Crescent die boote dieser kategorie an!

 beste Grüsse und gute Suche! 

 Urmeli


----------



## hero72 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Boot?*

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Orkney 440 mit Mercury 25Ps 2T und Harbeck Trailer.
Echolot, Edelstahlrutenhalter 8-fach auf dem Dach und jede Menge Zubehör

Gruss Matthias


----------

